

Take the Greplin Challenge - imran
http://challenge.greplin.com/

======
bitsai
This was posted a while back:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1772650>

Something seems off with the duplicate link checker. Several times in the past
week, I've submitted links only to find out later on that they were already
previously submitted.

~~~
imran
you are right! we found out a bug with HN.

~~~
bitsai
Any idea how to go about reporting this? I couldn't find a bug report
submission link, so for lack of a better alternative, I reported it in
"Feature Requests":

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363>

